# The most unique paint you have ever seen



## Paint Mom

Please share pictures!


----------



## hrsrdr

Hmmmm...I think I have one...sorry he was a little dirty in this picture!


----------



## ilyTango

I have to say my horse has the most unique paint markings I've ever seen:

*These aren't great shots showing her colouring or anything...but you get the idea*


----------



## corinowalk

I dont know much about paints but I think izzy is pretty unique. His black is true black and unfading and his white is electric white...when he isnt mud bathing


----------



## lilruffian

*Pretty paint*

This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


----------



## TinRoses

her:









or her










I own both.


----------



## TinRoses

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


He's a stealth tobiano!!!!


----------



## Gidget

i love how mine looks. I don't see many paints like her 

i know old picture but it shows her markings well.


----------



## TinRoses

splash/frame/sabino tovero. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Gidget

TinRoses said:


> splash/frame/sabino tovero. GORGEOUS!


 
is that what she is?
the vet said she was a black and white tobiano:?


----------



## TinRoses

no way she's pure tobiano.

Tobiano's don't have bald faces and with the coloring on top and almost no colloring on the bottom plus the bald face she's DEFINITELY splash.

She's sabino because of the "roaning" and dagged edges and the way her white moves up her neck screams frame.

She's tovero because of her war shield


----------



## GreyRay

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


haha, it tail is so stinkin cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget

Ohh okay,thanks!


----------



## MIEventer

My Husbands APHA X American Creme Draft named Zeus aka show name Cream Of The Crop


----------



## RioPony

Omg he is gorgeous!!! I looove his eyes!


----------



## boxer

ooooh so pretty, I love the black foal with the white tail, soooo cute! and the cream and white is a stunner!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

My Morab/Paint/Draft is the bay tobiano. My Paint yearling Patches is the black/white overo...who's almost sold. I think she has some unique swirling on her chest. Her forelock is back and white, her mane is white, and her tail is black.


----------



## AmberPick

MIEventer said:


> My Husbands APHA X American Creme Draft named Zeus aka show name Cream Of The Crop


Ohhh so far Creme Of The Crop & the little black colt with the white tail are my favs so far.. Also the Chestnut paint with the almost appy markings! All are sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Lonestar22

This is my friends paint horse aptly named "Lefty." The only spot on him is his left ear. Lol. He's super dirty :/ Only pic I have of him.....


----------



## Tennessee

These are not my pictures, but they are very unique.


----------



## boxer

ooooh I really like that last one tennessee and that roan and white is definately unique.


----------



## haviris

That's what I love about Paints/pintos, you can find such unique individuals. I don't have any specific, although I love loud splash overos! I also love the minimal tobiano. Seems like minis have the most unique color/markings. I love the little odd bally things like, one ear white and the other colored, or like the minimal tobiano colt mostly colored body and white tail. Or a random colored leg not connected to any body spot, or frames that look like they are wearing colored socks. 

My sister's horse Wizard has a white ear and a red ear (the white stuff on his face is for a bad sunburn)









My own Paint is actually registered as a solid, but is clearly carrying a pattern, she may not be all that unique or unusal, but to me she is!


----------



## haviris

Gidget your mare is a frame overo, maybe something else there because her legs are white, but definately not a tobiano! 

Frame (the more extreme ones) tend to look like they are framed by color, the more minimal ones may only have lots of face white and maybe a belly spot or two. They generally have solid or mostly solid legs which is why I say she may have something else in there to.
Not a great pic to show it, but Skip is a frame overo, you can kind of see the color down his back 'framing' him. It is also on the sides of his butt cheeks, and chest, and three of his legs are colored,


----------



## Gidget

i love paints..so unique.


----------



## Strange

I'm quite partial to my gelding's coloring. <3


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

This is my one friends horse Dakota. Not very unique, but cool marking anyways. :wink:


----------



## QHDragon

I think Blue's markings are pretty interesting.


----------



## equiniphile

Let's see....

Sundance, my Paint Clydesdale:


























Steel Soldier, the Welsh I just sold:


----------



## hrsrdr

Wow! Don't you love paints!  I vote for the one with the white tail as most unique, though! NEVER seen anything like him!


----------



## Pidge

My boyfriends mare cherry is aweful pretty 

He kept trying to make her look at the camera in the last photo but she wouldnt do it lol


----------



## dop

My daughter and my injured guy cry. He's a solid paint.


----------



## iridehorses

The Paint I'm rehabing for a friend came with directions as to where to place an English saddle


----------



## Citrus

That little guy with a white tail is adorable- how would you breed for a mostly black horse with minimal spots of white? 

I like the english saddle marking on the one above me as well.

Beautiful horses.


----------



## RowdyLover

My daughters first horse Zani and my paint x clydesdale Riley. I love paints.. gorgeous horses.


----------



## rraylutz210

these are my two lil boys. 
my four year old is Jazz, he is very well mapped out and even on both sides.
the colt is the looker though. he is shredding out to be a black with bay points around his face and back as well as having amazing grey mapping around each of his spots. 
god i love paints


----------



## rraylutz210

Oh! i forgot to mention, the colts name is Kodac, and yes the one spot on his butt does resemble mickey mouse alot!!


----------



## speedy da fish

iridehorses said:


> The Paint I'm rehabing for a friend came with directions as to where to place an English saddle
> 
> View attachment 35904


haha, thats actually quite funny, if only that was the only patch it had 

grey tobiano


----------



## CloudsMystique

Not my pictures.... just had some time on my hands. Enjoy! ; )










(love the black, love his legs)










http://www.horseplayequus.com/Portals/0/011.JPG

http://mccarronequine.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/j0428502.jpg




























http://www.umenno.com/img/2009/homozygous_tobiano_warmblood_stallion_Buenno.jpg



















Same horse as above:







(I love his legs!)


----------



## Regan7312

QHDragon said:


> I think Blue's markings are pretty interesting.


 

i love his?..eyelashes! they are so pretty..what a pretty horse.


----------



## duffy

these r beautiful horses!! love the white tail and hazel like eyes especially : )


----------



## azarni

Wow, some really unique markings


----------



## westerncowgurl

this is my guy timmy he has half a medecine hat and blue eyes


----------



## lilruffian

Citrus said:


> That little guy with a white tail is adorable- how would you breed for a mostly black horse with minimal spots of white?
> 
> I like the english saddle marking on the one above me as well.
> 
> Beautiful horses.


Actually, that little black colt's sire was a black & white Paint stallion (i do not have a photo of him but the one below is of a stud with very very similar markings) & his dam was a muddy-bay Thoroughbred. :wink:


----------



## lilkitty90

my Mustang is pretty unique lol her name is Baby
lol this was after she dried off after her bath

and here she is all wet and you can kinda see the markings


and this was before her bath.


ignore the giant gash... some barbed wire got her but she's all good now.

This is Adelaide, she was a Rare find at an auction!



and this is kitty our little pinto pony, i don't think he is that unique but it would be sad not to add him anyway!


----------



## Gidget

westerncowgurl said:


> this is my guy timmy he has half a medecine hat and blue eyes


 

*i love your horse!*


----------



## QHDragon

Regan7312 said:


> i love his?..eyelashes! they are so pretty..what a pretty horse.


heehee, thank you. Blue is a girl, btw. :lol:


----------



## haleylvsshammy

No pics... but somebody I know has a colt and the only spot on him is a small blob on his belly. You can hardly notice it, but it makes him a paint! lol
She also has a friend who's horses registered name is Pull Up Your Socks because if they were a little bit higher, he could be registered as a paint!


----------



## justinebee

oh i wish i got a picture of this guy while he boarded at my ranch! but he was truely unique! he was a verry light cream paint, but with a black tail, and his face was albino.


----------



## Sahara

My 11 year old mare, Angel. I can't look at her without seeing a giant chicken on her side. Can you see it?









And my 6 year old mare, Sahara. She's registered as a dun tobiano. Her dun is super light, but the black on her ears and tail is a dead give away.


----------



## paintluver

Here is my very first horse that was tragically taken from me (Along with her colt)
I will try to find a better picture
FG Miss Kitty Diamond She was a Bay Tobiano Paint mare








The foal is her colt Lancer I believe he was a bay overo








Here is my old Gelding WhiteCloud (Aka Jock)








Here is PintoBean He is a sorrel Tovero I think. He has the Medicine hat and the shield.


----------



## lilruffian

Sahara said:


> My 11 year old mare, Angel. I can't look at her without seeing a giant chicken on her side. Can you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 6 year old mare, Sahara. She's registered as a dun tobiano. Her dun is super light, but the black on her ears and tail is a dead give away.


I LOVE your dun! SO pretty. My aunt breeds paints & she's had a good handful of buckskin, dun & grulla paints. Unfortunatly, i've only got pics of them when they were babies. They're all between 1 and 4 years now.


----------



## Poco1220

My choices!



















And this, however WRONG it is lol, is very unique:


----------



## mpleasance

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


 

totally love this paint!!!!


----------



## Citrus

That paint with "boystuff" on it's side is hilarious.... I wonder what it's registered name is....


----------



## CloudsMystique

I found a new one...


----------



## Eolith

There are some real lookers among the mustangs currently available for adoption on the BLM's internet adoption site.














































More here: https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php


----------



## Quedeme

Oh my oh my! SO many pretty, unique...and one very wrong ponies!!! lol

I wish I had a picture to share but I can only comment on how lovely all the others are! lol


----------



## Horse

Love all the horses


----------



## lilruffian

I wish i could adopt a Mustang But alas i already have 2 horses. I love the first stallion though. He's gorgous!
That pinto/appy colt is neat too. Kinda like a perfect cross between the 2 patterns!


----------



## SweetCountryGirl

My two year old gelding.. these picture's are from last fall.. 
He is a TOB/OVR born March 21st 2008.
Registered with the American Paint Horse Association.


----------



## justinebee

Sweetcountrygirl, he is adorable!!


----------



## SweetCountryGirl

justinebee said:


> Sweetcountrygirl, he is adorable!!



Thank you!! He's a big sweetie. 
His name is Patches!


----------



## Siggav

Probably this one here:









Ive seen other photos of this mare but that's the only one I could find now. It's an Icelandic mare and she caused quite a stir when she was born many years ago. She's a chimera aka has the DNA of two horses in her, one black the other chestnut so the colour can't be inherited, which ever dna set her ovaries have will control the colour of her foals. It's the same with most brindle horses pretty unique looking though


----------



## SayiWont

I think that his markings are pretty cool and unique. Not my horse, but I wish he was. He is so purdy...


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Some of these horses' patterns are stunning. Remember though, some of them are pintos and not Paints. There is a difference. Still gorgeous though. 

My Paint was an average tobiano.


----------



## mom2pride

Gidget said:


> is that what she is?
> the vet said she was a black and white tobiano:?


 
Definitely Frame I think


----------



## bethsone

Hi All this is my very loud rising 3yr old paint monster..

mum was a bay and dad was a black and white paint!


----------



## smrobs

CloudsMystique said:


>


That colt should be used for those riding demonstrations to indicate how a horse moves. You know the ones where they have different color boots on the opposite legs?

The most unique paint I have seen in real life was this little filly that I trained for some friends. Most of the paint horses you see around here are tobiano and overo so I had never seen a sabino before she was born.









And I thought Jet was a little bit unique because of his lightening bolts down his shoulders. (forgive my tubby fatness in these pix, it was a long time ago, just after we brought him home).


















OH, and I nearly forgot to add that I lauged my *** off at that poor horse with the manly bits on his side. If he was mine, he would never been seen in public without either a saddle or a blanket on. LOL.


----------



## jtmdah

My pony Allegra is pretty sweet. I love that her colour is more reddish than brown, especially in the sun (I don't know if you can see it in the pictures). I also love that she is a tricolour.










I think the marking up by her shoulder looks like agoat's head. With the beard and all!










The marking on this shoulder looks kind of like a heart with an arrow through it. Or if you tilt your head to the left it looks like a chicken.

I also love that her markings on her legs match the opposite leg.










And you can kind of see that she has a roan coloured spot on her shoulder as well.

I know you guys can't see under her chin, but her blaze wraps around under her entire chin.

Oh and she's unique in the fact that she is afraid of her own shadow. Nothing else's, just her own. lol. I <3 my pony


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

I can't see the chicken! 

Of course, I recognized the manly one right away!


----------



## smrobs

ROFLMAO. His show name could be X-Rated LOL.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Barn name: Pete


----------



## JumperStride

I used to say my guy Scribbles was the most unique pinto:

























Thennnnn my barn manager bought this guy as a new school horse:


----------



## boxer

bahahahahahaha that poor horse, smrobs x rated would be a great name for him!! I literally laughed out loud!! There are some very beautiful horses being posted here though.


----------



## twogeldings

rraylutz210 said:


> these are my two lil boys.
> my four year old is Jazz, he is very well mapped out and even on both sides.
> the colt is the looker though. he is shredding out to be a black with bay points around his face and back as well as having amazing grey mapping around each of his spots.
> god i love paints



That colt could be the horse version of my dog!  I kid you not, their the EXACT same color! 










Loki's my special boy


----------



## FancyPants

This is my girl Fancy. I know she isn't really all that unique but I think she is cute. Believe it or not she is a roan but she is more red than any others I have seen. She is only 3 in this picture and it 8 now. She has a partial blue eye and a bigger splash on her right side. 








This is the stud she is in foal to currently. I know not very unique but he is gorgeous and he also has an english saddle design on his back.
What do you think their baby will look like?


----------



## CloudsMystique

I forgot about these guys...

lonely sabino on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
sabino butt on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Doma bay tobiano on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
buckskin pinto 4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
wild sabino 6 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
sabino roan on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
strawberry roan sabino on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Overo on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
grulla pinto on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
walking horse on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CloudsMystique

I found more : ]


----------



## Citrus

Dunbars Gold

I cannot get his picture in here..... but a Brindle horse is by far the most unique that I have ever seen- he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quedeme

http://brindlehorses.com/brindlehos/breeders/charpilloz/salsa.jpg

Sorry, I don't really know how to make it into an image lol, but it's an example of a brindle horse ^_^


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

^^ I have never seen a brindle horse....dogs yes, but horses no....I am in love! :razz:


----------



## sinsin4635

Hows this for unique? Not a paint though. It's a zorse.


----------



## Quedeme

Wow! I've never seen a painted zorse! Or a zorse with such hold stripes! They're usually rather faded.


----------



## Citrus

flamingauburnmustang said:


> ^^ I have never seen a brindle horse....dogs yes, but horses no....I am in love! :razz:


Me too.... you can find a link on Dunbars Gold's website with a few more brindle horses, but none with the good conformation that he has


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

^^ That's awesome. I will definately check it out. :smile:


----------



## Seahorseys

This is my tobiano, Frida. Her markings remind me of a bar code. People have told me she's a true tobiano, because her head has no white markings. I'll post up pictures from winter-time, because she is black and white in the winter, and brown and grey in the summer! Poor Mr. Male Anatomy paint. Though he could make quite a living as a walking billboard for Viagra. He definite takes the cake for most unique, lol


----------



## RogueMare

Here's an interesting guy, locally owned. 

I think it looks like he has a stash.... :wink:










and actually, he's for sale too.


----------



## jtmdah

Awh he's a cutie.


----------



## mbender

*My babies*

The first pic is of Feather, my first paint. The second is my 2009 red dun tobiano filly. I love her markings. She has a exclamation point on her neck. Hard to see.


----------



## Bakkir

This was my paint mare Beauty




























I thought her markings were really elegant.


----------



## Eliz

Poco1220 said:


> And this, however WRONG it is lol, is very unique:


LOL!!
Poor guy.
I think its hilarious though. I saved it to my computer, is that wrong? :lol::lol:


----------



## Ozzie Overo

my vote illruffian, sorry guys only my oppinion because I haven't seen anything close in a long while that was that different


----------



## Ozzie Overo

Eliz, seen that one before Painful but very interesting


----------



## lilkitty90

Poco that picture of the VERY wrong horse... i got that in a text once lol and the text said "here's my new horse! he LOVES to go bareback riding and thats what he is best at so we do that all the time!"


----------



## crazy4paints

These two had me at "hello"!


----------



## RogueMare

I love the brand on her shoulder. They're both veryyyyy pretty.


----------



## crazy4paints

thanks!


----------



## TbLover

iridehorses said:


> The Paint I'm rehabing for a friend came with directions as to where to place an English saddle
> 
> View attachment 35904


 
That is so awsome HA HA HA HA


----------



## Goose

*goose is my boy,,,*

learning how to work this site, love these paints......my boy Goose, the white on his left side looks like a goose, he came to me named Gauge, but all I thought about was the little boy in pet semitary... had to change the name....


----------



## Goose

my boys
two of the best horses you could ask for


----------



## Goose

this boy has two baby blues....


----------



## zanyoutthere

None are mine


























Woild die to have this lil horse








hahaha the ears are bigger than its head LOL


----------



## QHDragon

Oh is that second one a friesian appy cross? Doesn't look pinto...but I'm no expert. Either way, he's cute!


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah that one little colt is indeed a fresian x appy, and there was a thread he was on with baby pics and all grown up pics and he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Zeke

I would take that appyxfresian in a heartbeat!


----------



## Paint Mom

lilkitty90 said:


> yeah that one little colt is indeed a fresian x appy, and there was a thread he was on with baby pics and all grown up pics and he is GORGEOUS!


Where? I'd like to see him all grown up!


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm... i'm not sure i think it was in a thread called the "strangest breed you've seen" one sec i'll go look it up and post a link here for you.


----------



## Zeke

Ohhh I want to see too!


----------



## lilkitty90

foooooound it!!! i was definitely wrong on the thread name lol the foal's name is Mystic Warrior and here at the pictures of when he is older. you can go google mystic warrior and i believe it will show the same picture as above! ^^ as a foal and this is how gorgeous he got!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/leopard-friesian-59064/


----------



## lilkitty90

gah! sorry double post! but here are his baby pictures! Mystic Warrior


----------



## Zeke

I like him better as a baby for sure


----------



## sinsin4635

This can't be the one you're talking about but he's pretty bitchen!


----------



## lilkitty90

yup i believe that him! he has the "greying" gene and when you breed the apploosa and the fresian there is a 50/50 chance the foal will get it and his spots will fade. and unfortuantly he got the greying gene so he'll get whiter and whiter as he ages and eventually he'll be a full blown pretty much "white" fresian! wont that be stunning! = )


----------



## lilkitty90

double post again! but here he is as well as an adult listed as mystic warrior so it's definitely him! 
Friesian Hertitage Horse at Midwest Horse Fair 2010


----------



## sinsin4635

Wow!I would of never thought that baby would change so much!


----------



## Zeke

All white will be impressive. I'm not a fan of the "Dalmatian" look. He's still gorgeous of course though.


----------



## lilkitty90

yup and sinsin if you look in the pictures you posted look closely at his chest and you can see the greyed out spots! i can't wait to see him all white in a couple of years though lol he's only 4 atm and he's a stallion at stud!! wish i had me a good conformed mare to send off to breed! he's gonna produce some wonderful babies


----------



## sinsin4635

Well did you notice the pics of his mom, she must be a cross also cause look at her feathering.


----------



## Paint Mom

Thanks for the link


----------



## sinsin4635

Yep, i see the greyed out spots. Wow, won't he look awsome when he's all white!


----------



## Hukassa

I absolutely LOVE this stallion. He's for sale AND he's only 30 minutes away from my house *sigh*.

Sugs Tru Luck

















Pictures aren't the best best still he's Gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian

Thats just cruel! That poor zebra donkey! If the donkey's ears werent big enough they went & crossed it with a zebra!
Poor ****** didn't have a chance ****!
Sweetest little eyes though


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah sinsin mystic Warrior's mom is 1/2 fresian 1/2 appy and mystic warrior himself is 3/4 fresian and 1/4 appy! and yes that Zonkey's ears are too die for! lol i love his ear! and his coloring.. heck i love everything about him! just because he makes me squee! ****


----------



## ilyTango

Oh. My. God. That one with the man-parts on its side is HILARIOUS. I laughed so hard. That's great.


----------



## RogueMare

That Fresian X Is STUNNER! Wow! I think I'd sell my left kidney for a baby just like his daddy... 

Btw, here he is a little bit older....


----------



## AnimalFarm2006

I think the little welsh pony is adorable. It just has that, " Look how cute I am! " look.


----------



## macrylinda

corinowalk said:


> I dont know much about paints but I think izzy is pretty unique. His black is true black and unfading and his white is electric white...when he isnt mud bathing


This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Oh my gosh! Mystic Warrior is really stunning! I have never heard of something of his kind...I'm making a mental note to myself to keep a watch on how he looks in years going by. :grin:


----------



## Hrsegirl

*A Unique boy!*

This is my 13 year old paint gelding, Cherokee. I think his markings are pretty unique. His face is half white and half black. And each of his eyes have both blue and brown. One eye is more brown than the other, and one is more blue than the other!


----------



## countmystrides

omg i love the foal's color! white tail! what a beautiful horse.


----------



## QHDragon

Hrsegirl said:


> This is my 13 year old paint gelding, Cherokee. I think his markings are pretty unique. His face is half white and half black. And each of his eyes have both blue and brown. One eye is more brown than the other, and one is more blue than the other!



Wow, I think he wins the prize for the most unique paint! I've never seen a horse with half blue and half brown eyes. Too cool.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Bahahaha!! I love the Naughty Bits horse! And the foal with the white tail was really cute too. _

_Lots of unique paints and pintos out there!_


----------



## kitten_Val

My paint. Although I must confess I'm not fan of paint coat and never intended to own one, but... You never know. :wink: She's registered tovero, but in fact tri-color: brown, white and black (triangles from hoofs up and tail). She also surprisingly has black eyes even though her dad and mom are blue-eyed and she has white face herself.


----------



## Thorn4

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


I love the white tail and white stockings on his legs, very cute.


----------



## littrella

My supervisor breed this little guy. I sooo wish I could afford him, he's sooo sweet


----------



## WickedNag

This is my Shunke. He is not the most unique but he does have a snowman to show off


----------



## NdAppy

CloudsMystique said:


> I found a new one...



Since I didn't see this brought up after this picture was posted... This is NOT a "paint." The filly pictured is a purebred appaloosa. She resides in Montana and has been started in her show career. Her registered name is Uniquely Destined - Uniquely Destined Appaloosa




lilkitty90 said:


> yup i believe that him! he has the "greying" gene and when you breed the apploosa and the fresian there is a 50/50 chance the foal will get it and his spots will fade. and unfortuantly he got the greying gene so he'll get whiter and whiter as he ages and eventually he'll be a full blown pretty much "white" fresian! wont that be stunning! = )


His dam was grey so that is where he got the grey gene from. Being an appy and fresian has nothing to do with whether the horse would grey. It only matters if one of the horses in the pairing were grey, otherwise there is no chance of getting a grey out of that combination without the grey gene.


----------



## Jessabel

My friend's horse, Quioxte.


----------



## dressagebelle

The first picture if of my Arabian Paint cross, beautiful rose grey and white paint. Can't see it too well cause he was all fuzzy, unfortunately had to put him down, but he was gorgeous.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42364&stc=1&d=1285961624
And this is his half brother Tohr, its hard to see, but he has roaning? on his hocks, his mom was an Arabian, and I believe she had the sabino gene, as she had a fair amount of white flecking on her belly, but not really anywhere else.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42365&stc=1&d=1285961690

They shared the same dad, a black and white paint, and their moms were full sisters.


----------



## vittoria della miniera

I wish I had a paint horse  It would be awsome, my gelding is a bay . . . but I still love him!


----------



## ColtHearted

Hehe, you guys are going to get tired of seeing Casanova already, but I haven't seen many Toveros posted up!



















My last paint that I had to sell a few years back, Supernova. He had a funny little patch on his bum that you can kinda see in the pic, just random white hairs.










I had a mare the same time as Supernova, but can't seem to find a picture of her. Her show name was Zans Skippin Tee.


----------



## Redial

That's sunny my paint colt that I got as an unhandled 3 year old and trained up, he's with a guy competing in cutting now and winning may I add, so yay me!










That was winter and in the shade but he was actually a red dun in summer and had a gorgeous golden coat.


----------



## PintoTess

heres Tess! she is not unique but i think she is soooooo stunning, but other poepl dont :-( like her?:wink: i looooove my Tessy baby  in the last pic the patch on her flank looks like a heart with a bit cut out and the cut out bit pasted on her rump!


----------



## QHDragon

I love Blue's color/markings.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Lovely to see such a vast array of patterns here. 


Just a few thoughts though, on some of the descriptions. Paint is a breed and pinto is a colour. Remember, Paints can be pintos, and pintos can be Paints, but not all Paints are pintos and many pintos aren't Paints. 

I see some have not described their horses colour properly. Several are definitely frame. If you own a frame horse and plan on breeding, please make absolutely sure you test for LWO and make sure the horse you choose to breed to, is also tested. 

To see what colour your horse is, if you don't already know, have a look at all the pics here, concerning white patterns...

Equine Color Genetics | Learn to Identify Horse Colors and Learn Color Genetics, Discussion Forum, Photo Gallery

Know also, that many horses have several patterns which they express at the same time.

Don't go by what your vet tells you. Vets know about medical issues and are not usually versed well in colour patterns or conformation.

I believe in pics earlier, I did see only one possible true Tobiano. Purists will say that a true Tobi, has no white on it's face and nice rounded, smooth-edged patches. 

In Gypsy Horses however, all coloured horses (with patches) are called Tobiano - though not technically true, and others such as my daughter's yearling (below) are considered Sabino. 










Here are a few things which might help with deciding what colour/s a horse is. 

*Splash*
*White falling off one or both sides of the face.*
*Relatively flat topped socks.*
*Lack of chest shield.*
*Chest/belly spots.*
*White tail on an otherwise solid horse.*
*Blue eyes.*
*Smoother edges than Sabino in colour pattern.*
*Dark moustache marking up from lips.*

*Sabino*
*The way the white curves to avoid the eyes indicates sabino.*
*Ragged edged white on legs.*
*White creeping up the legs.*
*Lip Spots.*
*White chin.*
*Dark pigment around the eyes on an otherwise white face.*
*Roaning.*
*Halo around markings.*

*Frame*
*Little or no leg white.*
*White patches on neck.*
*Top heavy facial white.*
*White patches high up on barrel.*

*Smoky Brown.*
*Cream on Brown.*
*(Brown is recessive to Bay)*

*Smoky Black*
*Cream on Black.*

*Buckskin*
*Cream on Bay*


There are others not listed of course and not all horses will display these exact patterns. Some patterns can be tested for and as yet, others cannot. Some think that Dominant White might be part of the Sabino family. Others think not. 

Considering colour in our horses, is incredibly interesting and often exciting. Aren't we lucky to find such varied expressions in the breeds we love.

Just a thought here on tri coloured horses. There really is no such thing, even though it might appear so, on a patterned horse who might have a black mane or tail.

Keep the pics coming.

Lizzie


----------



## Haley

Gidget said:


> is that what she is?
> the vet said she was a black and white tobiano:?


She has no hint of tobiano. I see frame, splash and sabino. Pretty girl!


----------



## Regan7312

QHDragon said:


> I love Blue's color/markings.


I LOVE her!! I am a sucker for white faces, and i love those blue eyes!


----------



## Wild Heart

I'm not sure if this guy is the most unique paint I've seen but he's definitely up there in the ranks. 
This is Pedro, he came from a feedlot and was in poor health. This is a photo of him the day before his adopters came to pick him up. If I had the money I would have adopted him out when he first came to the barn I ride at.


----------



## PintoTess

a very picteresque (sp?) picture. i love it ! i also like how poeple call their horses with blue eyes "blue" i think iy is cute!


----------



## aleciabanana

This is Joey, i was going to buy him 5 years ago as a first horse, but he was fairly green and i wasn't a confident enough rider then to bring him along, anyways long story short i fell in love with him and his markings.


----------



## PintoTess

wow he is nice


----------



## Fifi Bay

WOW!!! you alll have BEAUTIFUL looking horses  

i dont have a paint or pinto, i have a BAY  but im not worried i love the way she is


----------



## Haley

My mare is no where near the most interesting Paint I've ever seen.. she is quite "plain" as far as Paint's go, actually. However, her belly spot is pretty darn cute. 










a duckling!


----------



## PintoTess

hahaha!! no you just MADE it cute lol


----------



## Ayia

Wow seen some awesome paints 

heres mine

This is Vegas, he is my barrel horse, that I lease to a friend, since they click so well together, he is a 1d/2d paint horse, sadly I am still trying to registar him, the people that we bought him from had a fall out with the owner of the sire, so they didnt get the papers from them, even though it was about 8 years ago, they still are mad at each other, anywho heres my sexy speed demon!


































This is JayJay, she is reg. APHA, she is the biggest brat, and meanest mare I have ever owned, she honestly hates me, I bought her as a project horse, and got more then I bargained for. In the arena we are awesome, she LOVES showing off, but at home she chases me around the barn trying to bite or kick me. But then again what are moody mares for anyway
*pics from when I was selling her
















*shes really fat

This is Grace, she is reg. APHA, both her parents are, her mama only had like 2 spots on her, and her dad was just about the same, I love this little girl, she was born about 6 months ago, and she is the biggest whoot around the barn, Yall should have been there the day we discoverd what a duck was, ohhh i spilled feed everywhere! anywho here she is


----------



## QHDragon

Regan7312 said:


> I LOVE her!! I am a sucker for white faces, and i love those blue eyes!



Thanks! I love his blue eyes too, especially since they look like they are framed with eye liner. Such an emo boy!! :lol: I was never really a fan of the lighter shades of chestnut either until I got blue.


----------



## lacyloo

Vegas reminds me of a Boer goat, cute !


----------



## QHDragon

PintoTess said:


> a very picteresque (sp?) picture. i love it ! i also like how poeple call their horses with blue eyes "blue" i think iy is cute!


This is the third Blue that I have had or worked with. Third time is the charm a I hope!! :lol:


First Blue that I worked with for a while several years ago, he wasn't the best put together horse in the world :lol::









And the second Blue that I bought in July then had to sell because I needed knee surgery and didn't want to get back into riding on a barely green broke horse:










And the current Blue that I adore:









And his lovely "mmmm cooookie" face:


----------



## Xhex428

My mare Xhex. My dad loves how she has an outline around her black. He thinks it's the coolest thing.


----------



## New_image

Very pretty! Fun thread.

I think my girl Jinx is "ONE" of the most unique "pintos" I've seen. 

More so because she is not a Paint. She is a registered Thoroughbred.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Cute girl. It's probably Sabino which is causing the halo around her patches. Halcyon as it too, although I don't think it shows well in this pic.










Lizzie


----------



## Haley

PintoTess said:


> hahaha!! no you just MADE it cute lol


Psh, it still looks like a duckling! I just outlined it so that it easy to "see" it.


----------



## BrindalBelle

Ok I've got two pretty cool paints to tell you about. The first is Avalon. I don't have any pictures at the moment but I am working on getting one to show you. She was a rescue that now babysits foals up north as she never went completely sound. She is a gray and white paint... When her hair grows out, she looks white, but her skin is pink and gray in a paint-pattern. Very cool!

The second is a little pony at my barn. He is used for everything from super beginner lessons to advanced 3' jumpers lessons. Most able pony I've ever met! He is a Pintaloosa, haha he is a mix of Pinto and Appaloosa so he's got both markings! Check it out:


----------



## Mocha26

_Sometimes She's Dappled & Painted  lol_


----------



## PintoTess

wow mocha she is stunning


----------



## ShowStopper

'Haviris' 
I Think you mare is Lovely, coloureds (paints etc) dont really float my boat unless there Gypsy cobs (i like heavy weight horses.) but she is Gorgeous. i dont usually like the blue eye with the white patch around it but she has a darker outline around her eye, almost like she has make-up on. Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleighr

So many pretty paints! I absolutely adore them all  Including my J.R. ...who I think has some pretty cool markings, but that may just be me XD









I may be the only one that sees it, but the marking to the left of his shoulder marking sort of looks like a sort of angel xD



















By the way, if anyone could tell me what type of Paint he is, that would be awesome... He was sold to me years ago as a Medicine Hat Paint, but obviously...that's not it xDDD


----------



## lilkitty90

i see the angel! it's like one of those cutesie ones that they make in tos little kids bibles. i can't remember what you call them. but she's turned sideways and has small tucked in wings = )


----------



## faye

This is My lad Reeco. He is unique in my eyes and has some fairly unique breeding too.


----------



## sleighr

lilkitty90 said:


> i see the angel! it's like one of those cutesie ones that they make in tos little kids bibles. i can't remember what you call them. but she's turned sideways and has small tucked in wings = )


Hehe I think it's called a Cherub...and Faye, such a pretty Bay...or is he just brown? Hard to tell xD I love Tobianos


----------



## faye

He is one of those blacks that fades in the sun and he has lighter points. He is concidered to be a piebald over here.


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah thats it! a cherub = ) they are totally precious.


----------



## MudPaint

I have always had a secret crush on paints. Had bays all my life. Now I have a paint that masquerades as a bleached out gray. He prefers to add his own color.


----------



## ilovesonya

Here's a girl at my barn, Hope. She's really pretty, but kind of reminds me of a cow in some ways lol : 



















And I love this little filly, Gypsy. I am in love with her long white legs and mapping!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

theres a little welshie by my house that has one eye thats half blue & half brown. he/she is a chestnut with flaxen mane & tail aswell which makes it even weirder lol cute though


----------



## smokeyblue910

My friend owns a Paint that dosn't have a single paint marking on him. Just a stripe and 3 socks.


----------



## jemma87

awwww "lilruffian" i know its a tad late but that little guy is ADORABLE!!!! love him!


----------



## inaclick

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


I bet he'll be quite the eye-catcher when he's all grown up!


----------



## kiwigirl

Well everyone, it is nearly christmas time. Here is my christmas wish list, I want this:







and this:








If someone could be so kind as to stick them in my stocking I would really appreciate it.


----------



## lilkitty90

want on kiwigirl! Santa has already bagged both for me! hehe = )


----------



## Eureka

Here's my buckskin overo Paint filly 
Not so unique but I love her color!


----------



## ilovesonya

^^^^ She's gorgeous! Very unique markings as well!! On her left side it looks like a duck just starting to get off the water. I'll be over this weekend between 3 and 5 to pick her up  lol jk


----------



## Eureka

Ha ha you'd have to fly all the way to Europe :lol:
What I love most is her little white spot over her left eye


----------



## ilovesonya

Hmm... That could be a problem.... Couldn't she just swim over here? 
And yes, that white spot is adorable. I want to pet it!


----------



## Eureka

(oops wrong message)


----------



## Eureka

Well, she already flew all the way from North Dakota to Switzerland :lol:


----------



## NdAppy

Totally off topic, but was her breeder in ND? I am just curious on that point since that is where I am located.


----------



## Eureka

Yes, she was born in ND!

That's her breeder:

http://www.prospecthill-farm.com


----------



## Lakotababii

Well I know this isnt a paint, technically a Registered Tennessee Walker, but definitely unique markings. He's a sabino! He belonged to a friend of mine 

The first pic is of him in the summer, you can see hes got a patch on his side. 
The second pic is of him in the winter, and the third, you can see he has a half blue/half brown eye


----------



## lilkitty90

here is a little colt on craigslist i was thinking about buying. and his paint parkings are pretty unique


----------



## dressagebelle

^^ looks like a really cute splash white paint. He's cute, love the one random line over his back connecting his two sides. The first picture makes him look a bit funky though lol. Love his big bald face.


----------



## Supermane

Poco1220 said:


> And this, however WRONG it is lol, is very unique:


LOL, I love this one! I'd name him "The Exhibitionist"


----------



## inaclick

Oh, my :shock:


----------



## lilkitty90

that would not look right when riding bareback!!!


----------



## IloveCastori

This is my mare Castori she is a registered blue roan mare. She faded black or dark brown she has a dun stripe down her back. She roans out on all of her spots and has a perfect swivel on her forhead. She was a rare find at an older mans ranch for 500$ Green broke now she is dead broke and one heack of a gamer!!


----------



## kiwigirl

Really, who needs a man when you could be riding this? (too much??? have I gone too far? Mwaaahahaha)


----------



## faye

lol kiwigirl, perhaps that shouldnt be in the under 18 section!


----------



## equiniphile

lilkitty90 said:


> that would not look right when riding bareback!!!


 :shock: Umm....haha


----------



## equiniphile

lilkitty90 said:


> that would not look right when riding bareback!!!


:shock: Umm....haha

Edit: oops double post


----------



## my2geldings

kiwigirl said:


> really, who needs a man when you could be riding this? (too much??? Have i gone too far? Mwaaahahaha)


bahhahahaahaha!!!


----------



## Gizmo

I don't have pictures but the most unique paint I have seen was a blue roan paint. He was white with blue roan splashes so cool looking but he was an aweful horse. Every time to poor girl had him in the ring he would freak out and buck. She was crying and just stop trying after a while. Kinda like the horse in the pic but a lot more white was on the horse I actually saw.


----------



## sitbacnroc

Here's moon, a horse I board and Train for a lady. He's pretty unique, he's got two blue eyes and the medicine hat. His nose is light brown and his mane is whiote with a dark tail.


----------



## down2earth1928




----------



## Justice Rain APHA

I have to say it's my boy. He has only two markings: A bay medicine hat and a bay spot on his left side. He's mother was a blue-black Appendix Paint mare who's only white was a jagged narrow stripe and a white patch on the undrside of her belly. His father was an APHA stallion with Impressive lines. He looked like someone had poured fudge over his body and it had ran down his sides, hence his name, 'Fudge On Top' and he was bay/white.

My horse:

















I've seen only three or four other horses with that little color. Most didn't have medicine hats either, which is one of my favorite things about him.

Another unique Paint I've seen was a gelding named 'Check My Cheeks'. Right between his jaw cheeks on the underside he had his white which made him qualify for a Paint. The rest of him was a pretty chesnut.


----------



## PaintLover17

I'm not sure how unique she is, but here is my paint mare, Amber! She has two blue eyes and is a tovero. She also has a small part of her mane the is black while the rest is white. She is almost all white except for the medicine hat, spots on her chest, around her tail, and two small ones on her left side! She has a few speckles around her feet too!

It's messing up when I try to insert a picture, so I will just post the links. Sorry about that.
http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp176/chewchew11/Amber005.jpg
http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp176/chewchew11/amber.jpg
http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp176/chewchew11/Amber002.jpg
Amber as a baby: http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp176/chewchew11/babyamber.jpg


----------



## mistygirl

they are all very pretty horses I love paints. I love the ones with the two colored mane and brown body. If i had a horse like that i would name it s'more.


----------



## ShinaKonga

My horse has a Mickey Mouse on his side. I'll have to take a picture of it and upload it here tomorrow when I go out to feed him breakfast.


----------



## QHDragon

My horse Blue wears his heart on his sleeve:


----------



## Palomine

Well, I have a Paint, but have to post more, so will try to get more posts so Kola can be on here too.

And all of these beauties make me want another one.


----------



## Gidget

I looove paints. they are awesome. I was at a show today and there was one that reminded me of Gidget but was a sorrel paint....so unqiue


----------



## trailhorserider

Gizmo said:


> I don't have pictures but the most unique paint I have seen was a blue roan paint. He was white with blue roan splashes so cool looking but he was an aweful horse. Every time to poor girl had him in the ring he would freak out and buck. She was crying and just stop trying after a while. Kinda like the horse in the pic but a lot more white was on the horse I actually saw.


Wow, that looks more like a model than a real horse. That's almost too awesome of a color to be real!


----------



## horseluver50

This is someone I know's horse. Its the road runner!


----------



## Clementine

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Well I have a Paint that's sort of unique. But not really. Her markings are called Sabino I believe. Then again, I don't know. But she only has a solid blaze, all of her other spots are speckled.


----------



## Paralna

This one is on a friends FB page. rather cool if you can't decide between an appy or a paint. lol


----------



## Paralna

and another, a flea bitten grey with a brown face mark.


----------



## Paralna

and a cple of my own. I know the first mare is not a paint but thought the stain over her rump was very unusual. The pics were taken on a station up north of WA and the horses are semi wild though not brumbies or anything.


























And this is one of my babies fred from Shamans Magic out of A One Red Freckles. Very symetrical in her markings but, and I'm not sure how true it is, but I was told a few times that the complete ring of white around the base of her right ear was unusual and I haven't , as yet, seen another horse with that marking.


----------



## NdAppy

Paralna said:


> This one is on a friends FB page. rather cool if you can't decide between an appy or a paint. lol


This is *not* a paint. This filly is a purebred ApHC filly that has been genetically tested and is not carrying tobiano and she has also be DNA tested. Uniquely Destined has been discussed recently in the breeding section I believe.


----------



## Paralna

Sorry I'm a newbie. Still unusual though I thought.


----------



## NdAppy

Paralna said:


> and another, a flea bitten grey with a brown face mark.


Good example of a "bloody shoulder" mark on the face.  I think the presentation of the "bloody shoulder" is pretty interesting myself where ever it is located on a horse.


----------



## Horsel02

Here is my paint gelding Chili Man


----------



## cfralic

This is my favourite thread, haha, I check it every day and dream of all the pretty paints. There's one user on this forum who has either a paint or a pinto with gorgeous colouring, I think it's a grullo/grulla with a white face and blue eyes as their icon? Just really eye-grabbing.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I think he is. Not my horse and he's for sale.

Huslers Revolution - Grulla Paint for Sale in Rouge River, Oregon OR - FREE Ads

also so him and hes for sale to. NOT MINE!

http://www.horseclicks.com/horses/247mcx/


----------



## RodeoGal

lilruffian said:


> This little guy was a registered APHA believe it or not. You can't see in the pic, but on his left shoulder he had a small patch of white.
> He may not me the most unique, but he sure was gorgeous! I loved the white tail!


He's sooo cute! I love him!


----------



## ShinaKonga

This is my boy, Milo. A more appropriate name would be Mickey, though  And his odd blaze/star thing he has going on down his face.


----------



## ShinaKonga

Oh, well of course my images don't work. Let me mess around with things and try to fix that.


----------



## NdAppy

I see them just fine.  Cute boy.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well I suppose I'd count Sandie as a "unique" Paint, since she's registered APHA but doesn't look like one  (note the bald face)


----------



## xXEquestrianBalletXx

Apparently this is a draft/paint cross? I'm not sure if that is correct, but look at it!!!


----------



## Snookeys

MIEventer said:


> My Husbands APHA X American Creme Draft named Zeus aka show name Cream Of The Crop


UM. I can has?!

GORGEOUS! Does your husband event? That's really cool. How tall is Zeus?


----------



## lgriner23

Those are all beautiful! 
I used to own a colt named Bandit, I don't think it was a very unique marking, but it was pretty. He was all black with a blaze, 3 white socks, and a small patch of white on the lower part of his side on the left. I don't have pictures because I haven't been able to find them. He was my horse when I was little.


----------

